# Sticky  Show US your Yaks.....



## SheYakFishr

Okay... New Forum... New yak pictures!! Please post 'em here...

My Baby.....


----------



## eklypse

Nice Yak!

(digi cam out of commission atm..so no pic to post)



E.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Thats a pretty big open face reel on the back left corner of the picture. Your not shark fishing outa that thing are you??? Thanks for showing us your yaks. Ill bring some beads with me next time


----------



## taosx

:Wow:

kidding


----------



## taosx

Just kidding with pic above. This was mine before the FF& cooler. Just sold and am currently inbetween yaks.










Console after FF and GPS installed


----------



## Ed Mashburn

I'll try to send a photo of my fishing 'Yak. How do I send a photo?


----------



## taosx

You need to use internet explorer. When you "reply" there is a picture in the toolbar above of a mountain. Click that and it will allow you to browse to a pic on your pc.



I added the link on this.



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic29-59-1.aspx


----------



## Ed Mashburn

Sorry- I'd like to send some photos of my kayaks-I build them out of wood-but I just can't sem to ge my machine to talk with the forum's machine. Never could post on the old forum, either. I do love to fish out of my kayaks, though. Ed Mashburn


----------



## SheYakFishr

> *Midnight Rider (10/1/2007)*Thats a pretty big open face reel on the back left corner of the picture. Your not shark fishing outa that thing are you??? Thanks for showing us your yaks. Ill bring some beads with me next time


Naw... it's not too big and I use it all the time. It's a Pflueger and only has 25lbs mono. I probably can catch just about anything with it. If I plan to fish the gulf, I also bring a 330GTI with me and it works great. It's light and heavier duty than the Pflueger. :Wow: I have caught a small shark on it... I'll catch whatever eats my bait!! hehehehe Yes.. Please do bring the beads!! I prefer skull and crossbone ones!! HAHAHA


----------



## SheYakFishr

> *Ed Mashburn (10/1/2007)*Sorry- I'd like to send some photos of my kayaks-I build them out of wood-but I just can't sem to ge my machine to talk with the forum's machine. Never could post on the old forum, either. I do love to fish out of my kayaks, though. Ed Mashburn


Ed.. Email your yak pic to me... I'll post them for you!... [email protected] (NO 'e') Pam


----------



## SheYakFishr

Here is Ed Mashburn's kayak... that he makes. VERY NICE!!! Great Job!!!:bowdown


----------



## Framerguy

Well Pam, as I told you in my email, I don't have very good photos of my kayak and I don't have much in the way of rigging like y'all do but here are some photos.

<U>







</U>

<U>







</U>

The Redfish 14 is actually light tan but the sun that afternoon on Indian Bayou launch ramp made it look like it was yellow! I would prefer the yellow to the tanif the truth were known.

When I am out fishing, I hardly ever think to take any shots of my means of transportation but,that day up on the East end of Chocktawhatchee Bay in those reeds and grasses, I felt a moment of weakness. I was batting 0 for the morning with game fish and I got windbound in the process and had to pee so bad that I almost floated myself so I pulled up on this little stretch of sand and had a drink and waited out the wind. That little cove was about the only spot that I could find that was out of the direct wind!! That was the day that I had to paddle Southwest to go North as the swells were higher than my yak!! I landed almost a mile North of my put-in point on Rte. 331 and had to walk back to get the car to load up! That was one windy day!!


----------



## Hand Reel

I dont have any Pics of the Kayak. I guess I will get some on the 13th at the kayak display. I better clean it up first. I don't want the blodd stains to scare future yakers off! lol:doh


----------



## FLYBOY

Here's my Pelican 116


----------



## yallwatchthis

Well here it is just getting started on rigging, but I've only had it a week.

The close up picture is a piece of stainless rod I bent two of to hold my anchor line, they just hook on the plastic loops.


----------



## Linda

> *Hand Reel (10/2/2007)* I better clean it up first. I don't want the blodd stains to scare future yakers off! lol


This is a FISHING forum - the bloodier the yak the better =)


----------



## gottafish

This is my <STRIKE>first</STRIKE> 2nd time to post pics, so here goes...


----------



## pcolapaddler

Here's mine. Wilderness Systems Tarpon 160i


----------



## Stressless

Hey Pam - 



Here's my Tarpon WS14: 




































:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## brandonf13

eccl9... how do you like that kayak cart? I have been thinking of getting one, but im not sure which one and if they even work great..


----------



## pcolapaddler

I purchased the Roleez cart from Pensacola Kayak & Sail. I have used it to cross the beach twice since I bought it. It has been great - expensive, but I'm glad to have it. I toyed with the idea of building a cart. Many have and I have seen some really good looking carts. Several members of the Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Association have built carts. In the end, I didn't want to mess with rounding up wheels & other parts separately.



On my first trip into the Gulf off of Pensacola Beach I dragged my kayak across the sand - thought I would collapse on the return trip after fishing for several hours. It still takes some effort to pull a loaded boat across the beach but nothing like without the cart.


----------



## Baitcaster

here's mine !


----------



## Team Hobie

Here is mine


----------



## Beefisher

Ready to go.










On the beach.










My other ride rigged for live bait and the gulf.


----------



## Baitcaster

beefisher, is that drifter titanium colored ? i love that color, but i'd be scared that no one could see me ! lol


----------



## Beefisher

Titanium it is, but I have a bright green one rigged just like it that is quite visible. I also have a flag to fly if I'm around the weekend crazies or pwc areas. NO! it doesn't have a Pirate on it. I got both drifters on deals so I had no color choice. The Prowler color is my choice, same color as the 55 Chevy I drove in H.S.


----------



## Team Hobie

Larry,

I had not seen your Prowler since you bought the cooler for the livewell. That turned out very nice. Great work.

Ted


----------



## ChrisH2O

Here is mine.....getting ready to start rigging it out.


----------



## SheYakFishr

............ and Larry... WHAT is wrong with a Pirate Flag???? Hmmmmmmmmmmm? laffs...


----------



## a

Had a 7 lb trout jump over my 1st yak this spring, as a long time trout fisherman i quickly discovered the stealth advantages of fishing kayaks! So when this became availible i jumped on it...what do ya'll think? built in 1987 wood & fabric




























do ya'll think? built in 1987 wood & fabric


----------



## Hand Reel

The Green Lantern at the Demo.


----------



## getbent

I have a disposable camera (water proof) that ive been using to docement my summer 07 yak season pics real soon!!


----------



## YaknFish2

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/2007_0910Image0005.jpg">

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/100_0410_3.jpg">







My HobieMirage Outbackwith and without sail


----------



## Razzorduck

Here goes nothing

My drifter that I bought in May. Been to Orange Beach and the Texas coast a few times

The drifter likes salt water best!! Orange beach










But fishes well in fresh to! Nice Hybrid Stripper










Time to fish!



















My Brother(front) and I in the gulf

That day we both caught a shark and I hooked 2 huge tarpon that had thier way with me:bowdown

No kings for some reason

Always planning my next trip to the gulf!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sosmarine

:bump


----------



## Team PinFish

You guys should have the Nicest Yak Contest. No pun intended.


----------



## Sailor612

The first of 2. I've got the hull assembled on the other one, and will be finishing it up onces this one is done. Still needs one more coat, deck varnished and, hardware then she'll be done!!!


----------



## skiffdiver

Norberg,

I knew you were an expert spearfisherman,but I had no idea you were also a "kayak artist" very nice call me when you finish it and we will go paddling.


----------



## deadly dick

mine holds quality coffee and fish


----------



## specslayer

heres my hobie outback (not rigged yet)


----------



## sosmarine

Any new Christmas additions?


----------



## Jig n Hawgs

Bunch of nice yaks!!!


----------



## Fishing Fanatic

Here's my river fishing machine. Ocean Kayak Drifter Angler.


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH

heres mine


----------



## SheYakFishr

Ok... I KNOW.. more people have bought yaks and rigged them....

Show us YOUR yaks!! :clap :letsdrink


----------



## rhumbrunner

Heres My Prowler trident!


----------



## Framerguy

> *photo shop this chris (10/12/2007)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a 7 lb trout jump over my 1st yak this spring, as a long time trout fisherman i quickly discovered the stealth advantages of fishing kayaks! So when this became availible i jumped on it...what do ya'll think? built in 1987 wood & fabric


I was browsing this thread and came across this old post!

That's an old Folbot wood and vinyl tandem 16.5' kit kayak!! 

I built one of these back in 1969 and another in 1975. 

The single seat (first one I built) I gave to some neighbor boys who wanted toget a boat and use on their dad's lake. The second, identical to this one except it was red/blue vinyl trim tandem I still own ............... sort of. 

My older son has it back in So. IL and uses it on a regular basis. Chances are that I will (or have already) pass that 'yak on to my son and stay with a SOT style now. 

I have used my Folbot in Class 3 and 4 white water on the Little St. Francis river in So. MO in the Spring and have broken most of the struts in the bow of the kayak. 

So I stripped the whole front half down, rebuilt the skeleton and restretched the vinyl over the finished and reinforced framework which wound up about 1 1/2' shorter than it was.


----------



## SheYakFishr

I know more people have yaks.... SHOW US YOUR YAK!!! :takephoto


----------



## Beefisher

A rigged yak by the river.


----------



## NICHOLAS

My new Prowler 13


----------



## WW2

> *Beefisher (8/12/2008)*A rigged yak by the river.


There is a kayak in that picture?  You aren't kidding when you say rigged.


----------



## SheYakFishr

> *WW2 (8/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Beefisher (8/12/2008)*A rigged yak by the river.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a kayak in that picture?  You aren't kidding when you say rigged.
Click to expand...

You guys quit making fun of my old yak. I NEED that stuff... hehehehe :doh









I was unpacking it... laffs... I don't carry quite that much stuff anymore. :doh


----------



## [email protected]

Just bought this guy off craigs list for me and my fiance for 320...is that a decent deal??? it is a 2006. Im happy with it...lots of rigging to do in the coming weeks. Any ideas on where to start?I live a 1/4 mile from the old pier in Destin so expect to get some good use ths fall and next spring. Anybody caught any Kings recently?...probably not..it is the dog days of summer...


----------



## Team Hobie

Tex:

Pelicans are on the cheaper end of the kayak range but if it floats it can and will catch fish. There is a group of us who fish the Gulf in Destin fairly often. We post our plans on the GCKFA site. www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com

Lots of rigging advice on that website and kayakfishingstuff.com too 

Good Luck.


----------



## Private Pilot

Here's my pelican 116. I just got my brand new seat from Surf to Summit! Its also got my cheap homemade anchor system. I cant wait to try it out


----------



## tpasurf

Heres My WS Tarpon 14, rigged up in Tampa Bay


----------



## captain wahoo

Those are awesome

Very Helpful

trying to figure out what to get and how to rig it.


----------



## true-king

My O.K. Prowler Big Game:








\


----------



## jeubank3

here's a couple pics of mine. it's a liquid logic manta ray i bought used off a buddy on alabamariverfishing.net. i usually hit the coosa or the tallapoosa around montgomery, but i love getting it down to the coast (two weeks from now and i can barely wait). already had a couple scotty flyrod holders on it, the only mods i've put on are a drag rope for wading and a ff on an accessory bar, w/ the ducer glued down right under the seat.


----------



## Sailor612

She needs a home!!
http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic224192-44-1.aspx


----------



## FLWhaler

OK I think I want to try more of this Kayak thing but I've just about convinced myself that I want a Outback Mirrage with the peddal drive. Now let me hear everyones pros and cons on this set up before I go broke trying it out.


----------



## Team Hobie

Lots of pros to all Mirage Hobies (hands free to fish not paddle, very stable, efficient so you can go long distances wihtout wearing out, very easy to hold position and go against wind/current)

The outback is a good fishing platform. Lots of storage and very stable. There are others that are better for long distances (Revolution and Adventure) because they are longer and naroower.

Only drawback to Hobies is price. If you have the money, buy the Hobie. Lots of people have upgraded to the Hobie from other brands.

I hope I don't sound bigotted. I know the love for one's yak is very personal and Prowler, Tarpon and Malibu lovers are out there and I respect their choices.

Ted


----------



## true-king

I agree, the hobies are great if you have the money. I had an older hobie pedal drive, it was one of the first years they made them. It wasn't built for fishing, so I got the prowler big game for stability.


----------



## [email protected]

Here are a few pics of the yak for 2009. 

2008 Hobie Revolution

Upgrades are as follows:

Eagle Cuda 242 Fish Finder

Garmin Etrex GPS

Upraded Sailing Rudder

Turbo ST Peddles (Will be installed this weekend)

Home Made Self Contained Livewell with 5 rod holders. 360GPH holds about 5.5 gallons of running water.

2 Ram Tube Adjustable Rod Holders. 




























Just decided to post a few pics to give some people a few ideas and because the kayak will never be this clean again for the rest of the season. Man if I only cared this much about my boat...


----------



## HAG 90 10

Nice setup. I especially like the yardstick on your paddle handle.....Mind if I borrow the idea? You even have backup yaks.


----------



## [email protected]

Yea...I thought it was a good idea but im not responsible for it...there is a paddle that comes premade that way...I got the sticker from Half Hitch. There are 4 kayaks in my garage....2 are Yakflies. I have a tandem pelican that collects dust but I keep it around for family. Yakflies has the same yak as me and then his old one that we let friends use or we use it at the beach to paddle out shark baits.


----------



## gottafish

Great set-up Tex and nice livewell. I would not have noticed the paddle. Is it a 36-in measurement?


----------



## [email protected]

Yes.


----------



## Team Hobie

He had to add the measurement to the paddle otherwise it would be useless.


----------



## [email protected]

Good Call Ted! I was thinking of putting a tiny wooden oar on the side just to show my confidence in the peddle systems! But yea I validated it by putting the tape on it.


----------



## Team Hobie

Don't give up the paddle, especially when you go offshore. I like having two (actually sail makes 3) modes of power when I am 5+ miles away from land.

I know when Bryan's pedal broke at the 3-mile bridge he paddled and I towed and we made great time back to land so I am not worried if we are in packs and have radios.

If we ever go mothershipping we will take extra pedals just in case. I'd hate to see someone miss out casue we didn't bring spare everything.

Ted


----------



## madach

Ted,

Are there any mothership trips planned this season? If I have at least 45 days advance notice, count me in.

Mark


----------



## Team Hobie

Nothing firm, just ideas on how to pull it off. We are going to offshore rigs in Louisianna next month but no mothership. Wanna come?


----------



## Turbow

> *Team Hobie (2/24/2009)*Nothing firm, just ideas on how to pull it off. We are going to offshore rigs in Louisianna next month but no mothership. Wanna come?




How close are the rigs there? Around the mid-lower TX coast there are some super close, never got out to them though. Is LA pretty much the closest drive to get to nearshore rigs?


----------



## Team Hobie

Several are within 5 miles. Weather permitting, we are launching from Fourchon beach Sunday March 29, the day after Paddle Palooza tourney.


----------



## madach

I would love to go with you guys, but I have to work that weekend. Maybe next time. If I could have advance warning, I will schedule around fishing events. Thank's,

Mark


----------



## Team Hobie

We attend Paddle Palooza every spring. This is the first time we have a Sunday Offshore trip planned. If it works well we'll do it every year.


----------



## Herculined

FLYBOY, that is one pimp @$$ setup. Do you like the Castaway? I will probably own one shortly.


----------



## true-king

Here's some recent pics with some new modifications.

Custom built kayak cart, oh yeah!










Added rod holders in the front:










Put a mount in the crate for an all-around light, for some dock light action:










Battery powered all-around light from wally world:










I'm ready for spring!


----------



## highbars

I have a question about the flush mount rodholders you installed. Do they have caps on the bottom to keep water from entering the hull?


----------



## true-king

> *highbars (3/1/2009)*I have a question about the flush mount rodholders you installed. Do they have caps on the bottom to keep water from entering the hull?


Yes, they have caps and are sealed.


----------



## specslayer

hey wade thats a great looking setup...its just missing peddlesoke

ha just kidding but we deffintely need to get out and catch some kings and probably some of those endangered snapper off the navarre pier rubble.


----------



## true-king

> *specslayer (3/1/2009)*hey wade thats a great looking setup...its just missing peddlesoke


It's all good though!


----------



## FLfishR

Here is my Redfish.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters

Hey Ted where are they having paddle palooza?


----------



## Team Hobie

Paddle Palooza is in Port Fourchon, LATeam King Mack Smack plus a few othersis leaving Friday AM March 27, fishing the tournament on Sat 28 and offshore at the oil rigs Sunday 29 before driving back Sunday afternoon.


----------



## captken

My Mini X. I'm trying to keep it simple and comfortable.


----------



## BloodyWaters

it aint much, but it works. Team bloody waters


----------



## chasintales

Day one....

It was a wet one.


----------



## SheYakFishr

If you wanted to use a push pole.. you can buy the fish measurement sticker at wally world and place it on a piece of pvc. It would also tell you the sizes of fish you can and can't catch. It's great to have! :letsdrink


----------



## Pourman1

A few pics from the past few days , this $hiz is addictive !!





















My Girl LOVES it too , gonna have to buy another one :banghead


----------



## Pourman1

BTW , what Electronics is everyone using , and I'm looking to buy so what should I get ?? ... thanks in advance :letsparty


----------



## Chris V

IMO the Lowrance M168C is the most versatile unit for the money. Its a GPS and depthfinder combo and has all the features you could possibly need for a kayak.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

> *tunapopper (6/11/2009)*IMO the Lowrance M168C is the most versatile unit for the money. Its a GPS and depthfinder combo and has all the features you could possibly need for a kayak.


I typed Lowrance M168C and got no return. Went to Ebay, the same thing. You must have a different name or number for it in order to be useful in a search and to purchase correctly.


----------



## Pourman1

M68C , not M168C :doh ... I Googled the M168C and came up with nothing :letsdrink ... Looks good , do you have one ?? ... where should I go to check one out prior to buying ?? ... thanks again :letsparty


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

> *Pourman1 (6/11/2009)*M68C , not M168C :doh ... I Googled the M168C and came up with nothing :letsdrink ... Looks good , do you have one ?? ... where should I go to check one out prior to buying ?? ... thanks again :letsparty


OK, more like it....... Checked it out on Ebay. About 375.00 for the combo. 

You can get a Garmin 76 GPS for about 115.00 and a lowrance/cuda 162 fish finder for about 85.00 or less on Ebay. Both need to be powered with rechargeable batteries. The best set up for recharge and weight factor is what Speckslayer uses on his kayak. It looks to be a about 6 C size recharge and come with a battery charger. All contained in one unit.


----------



## Pourman1

What brand / model unit is it ??


----------



## Turbow

Here is my Malibu II


----------



## Pourman1




----------



## pompanopete

Here's my Tarpon 140.... Need a trip to central fl soon for some bass fishing..
​


----------



## captken

I've added a few things to my yak since the original pics a page or two back. Most notably, the Stand-N-Fish. I do a lot of sight fishing and being able to stand up safely and even sit on top of the leaning post is mighty handy.


----------



## illforwill

back in july yaksquatch took the picture


----------



## specslayer

pretty much all rigged with eagle cuda color 320, sailing rudderand not pictured 2 ram tubes up front


----------



## ironman172

> *[email protected] (2/19/2009)*Here are a few pics of the yak for 2009.
> 
> 2008 Hobie Revolution
> 
> Upgrades are as follows:
> 
> Eagle Cuda 242 Fish Finder
> 
> Garmin Etrex GPS
> 
> Upraded Sailing Rudder
> 
> Turbo ST Peddles (Will be installed this weekend)
> 
> Home Made Self Contained Livewell with 5 rod holders. 360GPH holds about 5.5 gallons of running water.
> 
> 2 Ram Tube Adjustable Rod Holders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just decided to post a few pics to give some people a few ideas and because the kayak will never be this clean again for the rest of the season. Man if I only cared this much about my boat...


Good looking bait tank.....any details on the home made version?? thanks Bill


----------



## [email protected]

> *ironman172 (1/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *[email protected] (2/19/2009)*Here are a few pics of the yak for 2009.
> 
> 2008 Hobie Revolution
> 
> Upgrades are as follows:
> 
> Eagle Cuda 242 Fish Finder
> 
> Garmin Etrex GPS
> 
> Upraded Sailing Rudder
> 
> Turbo ST Peddles (Will be installed this weekend)
> 
> Home Made Self Contained Livewell with 5 rod holders. 360GPH holds about 5.5 gallons of running water.
> 
> 2 Ram Tube Adjustable Rod Holders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just decided to post a few pics to give some people a few ideas and because the kayak will never be this clean again for the rest of the season. Man if I only cared this much about my boat...
> 
> 
> 
> Good looking bait tank.....any details on the home made version?? thanks Bill
Click to expand...



Here is the thread from when I made it. I use a kaya tank now. http://www.destinfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic271596-44-1.aspx?Highlight=live+well


----------



## kTkGreenGo

I have a yak with little no no accessories attached just becuase of hauling issues.... How do all you yakkers haul your yaks if they have all these bells and whistles without messing them up?


----------



## FLSalomon

I would guess most of us cart our kayaks to/from the water in truck beds - I have a bed extender that plugs into the hitch ($20 Harbor Freight). That way you can carry the yak almost fully rigged andunload it at the water. Besides, a lot of the stuff you add on can be disconnected very quickly and easily.


----------



## Jig n Hawgs

A lot of these things are unloaded during the haul. It depends on the hauling setup how much needs to come off the yak. I never haul mine loaded down, put the crate, cooler and other items in at the water.


----------



## Pourman1

I lucked out and found a Jet Ski trailer that had already been converted for Kayaks , REALLY convenient !!:letsparty ... I can leave the Yak fully rigged , then slide it off the bunks onto the Wheels and onto the Sand ... Navarre Pier is the longest I have to pull it through sand fully rigged :hotsun


----------



## Beefisher

Same as Pourman1. I use a converted Jet Ski trailer and a Roleez kayak cart with the big wheels. Easy to haul a loaded yak over the sugar sand or down a trail w/o too much of a problem. Makes it great at a ramp, orstreet parking, slide onto the cart, rig, haul, through the woods or down the beach, and launch anyplace.


----------



## kTkGreenGo

Did most of you build your own cart or buy and if so how much and where? the jet ski trailer is kinda what i figured. I have a new vehicle that will allow me to kayak more often so this spring and out i will be paddling my little heart out (my camaro didnt haul it too well)


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

Found my cart on Ebay. Got it for 29.95 plus shipping. Very nice tires and stout frame. I had the guy modify it to fit around my crate, so I could bungee it and take it with me when out on the water. But you should also consider one of the name brand ones for around a $100. They have the designer look for the quality kayaking experience. Although the function may not hold up as I have observed with some that own them. You really want to research what is available at what prices to see what will likely last the longest. Or just throw money at name brand items and learn by experience.


----------



## Pourman1

I spent the money on the "New" Hobie wheels / cart and it's much better than their previous set ... the wheels are much wider apart , my buddy uses the older ones and his Yak is constantly tipping over in the sands :banghead ... the newer ones are very stable , and I can carry more gear too :letsparty


----------



## chanman

Well this is my first post so hope everything turns out. Got my PA about 7 months ago and have been thinking about how to put it all together to suit my needs. Finally finished up this evening...so here it is!

First few pics are just a walk around of the overall yak. 



















Livewell and cooler on the back. 










Added the pole holders on the back of the cooler to hold the cart. 

















\

The bilge and float switch installed for ease of mind! The very first time I went out, we surf launched in some decent swells and I took on quite a bit of water. After adding foam to the front hatch this problem has not happened again but just as a piece of mind for me I added the bilge. Tested it andeverything turned out nicely. Still have a little water in the hull that will not bilge but all in all it will keep me afloat with no problems!!!










I modified the sail pole for my bilge outlet so I didn't have to drill an additional hole in the yak. Transducer for the GPS/fish finder is mounted right in front as well.



















Eagle Fish Elite 480 GPS/ Fish Finder with my On/Off switches mounted.










Myswitches mounted on 1/4" marine board.










My dry box sitting on anonskidpadwith 2 12V batts with 8AH each. Can run GPS/NAV LIGHTS/LIVEWELL/BILGE for 6-7 hours straight. Hopefully I will never have to run them all at the same time but in the event that I do, I can.










That's my yak!


----------



## YakFlies

Glad to finally see you on here Chandler... Now that you got your kayak all rigged out, you better start hitting the gym so you can pull that beast down the beach before spring comes.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher

Damn engineers! Always complicating things. Just kidding man, those pics don't do that beast justice. Can your ford pull that thing now? So now that you've spent what you could have bought a decent boat for, you only have to buy your tackle, and a few rods and reels now. $2000 more and you'll be set.


----------



## chanman

yeah the gym is definitely callin my name...i pulled it around to the pool so I could test the bilge and see how the weight was distributed! it was definitely a little bit heavier than I thought :dohit would be, but by no means not doable. i haven't tried to lift it up on the truck yet but when i got done testing i lifted the front over my head to get all the water out and it was still easy to do. my real test is going to be hauling it down to the beach and seeing how those wheels do in the sand!!! I dont think it could be any worse than draggin it but the only way to find out is do it! I got plenty of room for all the gear and room for ya'll to through your fish in the back cooler :letsdrink . Been working that OT so some new reels are next on my agenda.It will all be ready for the2010 season!!!


----------



## [email protected]

And that my friends is what you get when you give a kayak to a guy with an Auburn engineering degree. Wheres the radar and trolling motor? just kidding man it looks great!


----------



## chanman

looked at trolling motors too...haha like $1000 more dollars!!! I don't think that will happen. (but i could get lazy in like 10 years so maybe not never )! I'll do just fine with my pedals. I'm going to get out sometime this week and see just how much work it is going to be to get up and down the beach. Got Friday off so I'll be on the water somewhere depending on the weather.


----------



## [email protected]

We need this thread to be a sticky in the kayak forum. Can any mods make this happen? There are going to be about 13344532625 new kayakers this year and they all will make a post saying how do I start and which one should I buy. This could be a helpful thread for starters.


----------



## Private Pilot

Brand new 15ft Malibu Extreme




























I gotta include the MiniX!


----------



## [email protected]

Mods can we please make this a sticky in the Kayak Forum! =)


----------



## [email protected]

Finally! If you are new to the sport check out some of the how to articles on my blog. Just finished a surf launching article. http://texkayakfishing.blogspot.com/


----------



## TwoLaughingLabs80

I'm a Malibu man myself.....


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

Here is a picture of my Malibu XFactor. It is not fully rigged yet. More stuff coming in. It is a very good paddle kayak at 14' 4" long. Has a very good hull speed due to the bottom design. Extremely stable in extra rough seas splashing over the sides. No tip feeling at all.


----------



## Jig n Hawgs

Hobie Outback


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

> *Jig n Hawgs (4/7/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobie Outback


Sweet setup!!


----------



## gottafish

That is a great looking set-up Jig-N-Hawgs! The GCKFA will be havingour next kayak rigging clinic at Key Sailing at Pensacola Beach this Sat. 4/10/10 10a-until. Maybe you could bring yoursby for the public to see? I am still trying to figure out a set-up for my new Outback.


----------



## hjorgan

Here's mine. Only 1 rod holder.


----------



## dangermon

old school ocean kayak drifter


----------



## A Salt Weapon

where do you get the rod holders for the yaks around p-cola?


----------



## Pourman1

Depends on what you're looking for ... for Hobie products I go to Key Sailing on Pensacola Beach ... for Scotty products I go to Pensacola Kayak & Sail located by the old draw bridge on Barrancas Ave. :toast


----------



## Pourman1




----------



## PAWGhunter

My OK Endeavor 13


----------



## Off the Hook

*Native Mariner Propel 12*

My Native Mariner 12 Propel with Shimano Live Well, Garmin FF, and Floating Stake Out Stik


----------



## JaSkynyrd

*Fantastic Deal*

I have been a member of this site for a couple years now to get info for my once or twice yearly trips down to Lillian AL (Live in Chattanooga, TN) and see what the fish are biting. I check out the kayaking section alot because I have wanted one for years but never had the disposable income needed to guy one, but i found one in the Dick's Sporting Goods ad in the paper a few weeks ago for a ridiculously low price so I researched it online during the day and went down after work and picked one up! I've taken it out the last two weekends and call it ignorance or called it a good choice but I am loving it! I say ignorance because i don't have any kayaking experience to compare it to but i have alot of canoe experience and this thing is s sports car compared to that bus. It's a Future Beach Trophy 126 and the only mods I have done to it are a bungee paddle holder and completed the factory's crappy job of sealing up the bulkhead for the dry storage at the rear of the yak. I got a shorter one because we are surrounded up here by rivers and creeks with some pretty hairy rapids so I need to be able to run them pretty safely. I will be bringing it down with me on the rest of our trips down to the beach and hitting a few places y'all have mentioned--I waded shoreline park last time I was there are caught one 10 inch red and lost a speck...didn't exactly set the world on fire down there, also motored around Perdido Bay in a little skiff and caught nothing but croakers, cats, and one ladyfish. Here are some pics!


----------



## B.Fine

I just started kayak fishing and loving every minute of it. I've got an Ocean Kayak Malibu Two in bright orange.

I've been trying different spots around Navarre in both the sound and the bay.

Trying to get as much experience on the kayak as possible before I venture out to the gulf. Still got the training wheels on tight. :boat:


Always looking to meet more folks to fish with. PM me!


----------



## gstetlerg

*To the pirates!*

Met the SheYakFishr and her band of merry pirates this weekend. Nice lady. Might have to get my yak out of the cobwebs.....


----------



## SheYakFishr

HEHEHEHHE get the yak out... :- )


----------



## SheYakFishr

Danggggg.. sure makes me want to go yakfishing. Wonder why hardly any of the older posts' pictures aren't showing up?


----------



## need2fish

Just got my first Hobie - it's an outback - all I need is the gps/fishfinder and she's ready to roll


----------



## terry mac

I saw that also, that the old pics were not showing up


----------



## beachsceneguy

hummingbird 383c combo is my choice. used it for a year and it works great.


----------



## Brandonshobie

My 2011 outback full rigged with outriggers, hobie bait tank, turbo fins, larger rudder, gps/fishfinder, surf to summit seat. I would like to thank John at yellow fin ocean sports for helping out with setting it up http://yellowfinoceansports.com/


----------



## bbarton13

heres my new 2010 hobie pro angler with the 2011 steering upgrade and the hobie trax 2 wheels and more upgrades to come!


----------



## jdhkingfisher

ive had a yak for so long and im just gettin around to doing this:whistling: 
ocean kayak scrambler "speck"edition. nothing special about the "speck" part except its green with a speck on the side haha. its got the depth finder, gps, crate thing, and i just built a custom livewell for it. ill post pics of that later.


----------



## wareagle900

Had this hobie a little over 2 years now and loved every minute of it! It is a 2008 outback! Heres a few pics! She's decked out! Fishfinder, gps, 4 ram mount rod holders, anchor trolley, surf to summit seat, lithium ion battery, sailing rudder, st turbo fins. my baby!


----------



## tmber8

Time to break the Silence. I've been a long time lurker, but after searching this forum many times and listening to your great advice I finally took the plunge and bought a kayak of my own. It's a Perception Sports Pescadore from Academy Sports. The price was right and allowed me to make a few angler upgrades that I wanted. The rear flush-mount rod holder and seat came standard, but the front scotty rod holder, yak leash (old cell phone charger cord) and the ram-mount outriggers are after market items that I added. I still have a few modifications to complete my dream of standing up while poling the grass flats. I can stand up after adding the outriggers, but I can't concentrate on anything but not losing my balance. Hopefully after adding aluminum plates under the ram mounts this problem will be solved. Not pictured is the homemade no-drill anchor trolley on the starboard side.

tmber8


----------



## eodsteve

Why can I see less than half of the yak piks posted? At first i thought it was my work computer but it doesnt work at home either. Its pretty annoying and thanks for your help.


----------



## Shankopotamus

*The New Shankopotamus*

Sold the Boat a few months ago and decided to get into Yak fishing..Its by no means top of the line, but its a good start....I've put it in the lake in Auburn but I am stoked about taking her out in the gulf this weekend!


----------



## Seatmech86

1) Necky Switch, not exactly a fishing vessel but it got me a 32" 17lbs Catfish in SC on the Combahee River and its what got me into kayak fishing.
2) Sevylor Colorado, absofreakin'lutley a fishing machine great in winter waters, I did had to fix a tracking issue though. 400lbs cap. Did I mention comfortable? Imagine fishing from your lazyboy.
3) Pelican Castaway 116, recently aquired, tracks extremely well and boogie's. three rod holder and great for trolling.
4) Classic Accesories Colorado personal Pontoon, does not track for spit but I have a plan, also capable of a 30lbs thrust trolling motor. 400 lbs cap.


----------



## Flatspro

Here is my 2011 Outback I love this thing!!!!!!!!!! This picture was from the Destin IFA event last weekend.

Chad


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

Man it sucks that so many pictures with great ideas were lost with the change over!


----------



## Ardiemus

Flats, what kind of box or cooler is that behind your seat? I see you have rod holders on it. I just got an Outback and am looking to rig it up.. I keep looking at threads but most of the pictures aren't showing up :thumbdown: . How did you do at the IFA event?


----------



## Flatspro

Wirelessly posted

Its a milkcrate with a skin on it they sell them at Hot Spots well worth the money. I did ok in the IFA I had 46.75 inches with my trout and red. I just couldn't get to my bulls the pass was to rough but 8th overall.


----------



## CallMeEddie

My Malibu X-13. I love it!


----------



## Destiny Marina

*come kayak with us !!!*

:thumbup:We would Love to see all U Kayak's (yak's) come out to Destiny Marina and have some fun Fishing !! In Mulat Bayou just off Escambia Bay in Avalon/Milton!# 4820 McMillan Rd. Milton, FL 32583 # 850-261-2469:yes:


----------



## Synovis

Here are some pics of my setup....
kayak, homemade cart and my homemade bait tube.


----------



## Synovis

more pics


----------



## Synovis

yet more pics.


----------



## PAWGhunter




----------



## jeguy6

My ole Xfactor after 12hrs on the river.. I won't be doing that again any time soon:no:


----------



## bimini

*2011 Ocean Kayak 15' Trident*

My contribution to the yak collection.


----------



## parrothead

Just bought it !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shkad14




----------



## superchua

Here is my Pelican Caster 12.5. I've added a few things to it:
1) Fish keeper cooler
2) Front bungees
3) Eagle Cuda fish finder
4) Garmin 76Csx GPS
5) Forward rod holders
6) Freedom highback seat
7) Ultimate live well tank from kayakfishingsupplies.com

I also used the old seat as an optional rear seat if my wife doesn't feel like taking her kayak out and just wants to cruise with me


----------



## REDFISH101

New to me Tarpon 140 just picked it up


----------



## jeguy6

Superchua, I've been thinking about getting me one of those insulated fishing bags. Looks like you may have the PrecisionPak YakCatch. Is that the # 2 or the # 3 (what's the length of the bag)? How do you like it? I can find them for just under $50 online, which is the cheapest one I've seen. 

Thanks


----------



## superchua

I have the #2. It's about 30~32 inches long. The #3 i think was much bigger, which is why i didn't go with it. I also bought mine online for a ridiculous good price. Before i just used a rectangular soft sided cooler, which was not big enough for bigger fish and took up space on my kayak. The YakCatch is sweet because it fits pretty well up front. You just need to scoot up front to access it. Another nice thing is that the bag insulates very well. When I go out for long trips, there is still plenty of ice in the bag by the time I get back home. Let me know if you have any other questions about it.


----------



## FLSalomon

My Hobie Revolution at Ft. McRee...


----------



## Huff

Stealth 14


----------



## wyld3man

New to the forum, looks like a good place to start. Here is mine.


----------



## PBTH

I found some time to take a few pics of my new setup:

-2012 Tarpon 140
-Scotty outriggers and rod holders can easily be removed and stowed while on the water or adjusted anywhere along the length of the Slidetrax.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

*TheRoguePirate*

.img


----------



## TheRoguePirate

*The Rogue Pirate*

irate:TheRoguePirate


----------



## Seatmech86

Sorry been busy wanted to post the newest addition to the fleet, Pescadora 12. Won it at the Navy Ball! Love the yak, hate the paddle. Its cool though I have plenty of paddles. Oh and my first days haul.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

Seatmech, 

I watched the 3 of you win it that night....was jealous! looks great!

TRP


----------



## Seatmech86

Tell you what, TRP, some of the best places I've found Yak fishing are the Lagoon side of Johnson's beach and Jim's or Smith's up on Escambia we'll have to hit it up sometime or, if you see a Silver Crew cab F-250 with a red and a green yak in the back thats me!


----------



## TheRoguePirate

i only have race yaks, a NDK Explorer fiberglass and a current designs squall gts plastic. both are sit inside and not really conducive to fishing since they are so tippy. but am saving up for a sot boat. would appreciate some help once i get a sot yak in how to rig it for fishing from ya. off to alabama to try and slay a bambi this weekend, but the NAS pier is open to fish. there has been great red and blue fish action with specks coming and going. good luck either way and will keep in touch.

TRP


----------



## Neo

A couple pics of my old beater.


----------



## superchua

*OK Prowler 15*

Fall 2011 treated me pretty well. I won two gift certificates in the Destin Fishing Rodeo, won my fantasy football league, and was able to sell my Islander Caster 12 fishing kayak. I predict that 2012 is going to be a good year for fishing, so I bought an Ocean Kayak Trident Prowler 15 from Kayak Experience out here in Destin to get ready for the new season. I know that people suggested getting the 13 but it was a good deal and performed well when I demoed kayaks. It was a closeout model, so I got a little bit of a discount on it. I paddled around a few kayaks and brought my GPS to test the speed of each one and the OK Prowler 15 was the fastest. In flat waters, I was able to cruise at 4 ~ 4.5 mph paddling relaxed. Paddling hard, I was able to get up to 6 mph. Standing up was pretty easy. Weight wise, I have my friend's 13' version and did not notice much of a difference loading and unloading. The second to last photo is my Swift graphite shaft paddle that I also got at Kayak Experience. I started off with the aluminum shafts with plastic paddles and was skeptical how much of a difference a good paddle makes. My strokes felt more powerful and it is less than half the weight of my aluminum paddles. I don't want to go into the science of it all but after a few bursts with the different paddles I noticed that I was able to get to 5.7 mph with my standard aluminum and 6 with the Swift. I have a Crack of Dawn rudder that I got for Christmas that plan to install in a month or so. As far as upgrades, I might upgrade to the rod pod storage hatch and may be add some Ram rod holders up front. It seems to be fishing ready with all the same equipment from my old kayak. Hopefully, I can take her out in the Gulf later this week.

The kayak on the bottom is my Native Magic 12' SOT. Works well in the bay, so I'll probably use the OK for the Gulf and alternate between the two for the bay depending on how I plan to fish.


----------



## fyr4efect

*yak pic*

been looking at this site for a few months.getting ready to visit and do some fishing.So..hello yall


----------



## Seatmech86

*My new Native Ultimate 14.5 Propel*

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f75/native-ultimate-14-5-propel-review-110105/


----------



## BigPapiAU

*Tarpon 120*

Have added scotty rod holder and PanFish portrait camera holder since tis pic.


----------



## snaptrap

Bass Pro Shops ascend fs12t- love this yak!


----------



## offshore64

2012 Ascend from bass pro. Just got it this week, and I love it.


----------



## FishJunky

*My New Yak*
















Looking for a group to go off shore fishing with. Give me a shout.


----------



## xl_bandit

I just picked up a small 10ft one from sports authority this past weekend.. new to the sport.. You guys have some serious rigs here... I feel way out done.. haha..


----------



## Gallender

*New Kayak Eagle Talon*

Good day everyone, just picked up my new Eagle Talon Kayak this morning. Got a great deal on it from Dicks sporting goods in Daphne. I had a sit in Vapor 12XTS but was not a angler kayak. So I sold my 12XTS Sunday and Dicks had this one on sale for 399.99. It is a 12' with 2 rod holders behind the seat and a swivel rod holder up front. It also came with a 1.5 anchor and 100' of chord with a float for the anchor. Has a dry storage compartment up front and a small one in the seat area. I would love to hear any comments good or bad about this Kayak. I am planning to go out tomorrow morning down in Navarre and if anyone else is going would love to meet up with you to get some pointers, not looking to cling or pester anyone just looking to talk to more experienced kayakers. Thanks for letting me ramble, I'm just excited about the new yak.


----------



## oxbeast1210

congrats looks like a pretty good yak

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## jeguy6

*My new cuda..*

My new cuda. Love it for inshore fishing. Curious to see how it does in the gulf.


----------



## oxbeast1210

sweet yak nice pic too!

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## azevedo16

That is one fine looking ride!


----------



## trectenwald

Here she is! 2011 Hobie Outback. Great investment. Still needs a name though


----------



## froglegs

*My Jackson Big Tuna*

Here is my Jackson Big Tuna in Yellow Jacket paint scheme with solo seating configuration.


----------



## The_Rookie

*New Yak*

this is my new jackson big tuna. bought it yesterday and it is wet 20 hours later. I think the picture attached. frogleggs created this impulse buy...and I am love him for it. My boykin spaniel and I paddled a the "big" water of a lake today...great fun. look forward to learning from the rest of you. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## marmidor




----------



## DBryan

*My WS Ride 135*

At Ft Pickens


----------



## ride135pcolaboy

*my 135*









[/attach][/attach]


----------



## Capt. Redbeard

Here's the Yak This Slayer!! :thumbup:


----------



## Yosemite Sam

Heading to pecola weekend of labor day and was wondering where I could rent a couple of yaks for me and the misses.


----------



## sweetyak

Here is my Yak.


----------



## oxbeast1210

accurate screen name haha


----------



## Tennesseeyakker

Deleted


----------



## mayko

ascend fs12t from bass pro shop. getting her ready for some fishing in the next two weeks.


----------



## Revolutioner

Here's our revo 13's


----------



## rfh21

She isn't anything special but I've about got her perfect for me. Gets the job done.


----------



## spec-tacular!

This is my fish catching machine!


----------



## Cracker

oxbeast1210 said:


> accurate screen name haha


 Yes it is... Hey ox, you've owned several different yaks,which you like the best??? I'm gonna have to start saving for one of them PAs.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Depends paddling / pedding 
for inshore / offshore or both.


----------



## aquatic argobull

oxbeast1210 said:


> Depends paddling / pedding
> for inshore / offshore or both.


All around?


----------



## Cracker

All around, I've never done the gulf thing but want to next year for sure. I have a wilderness ride 135 for shallow inshore. If you could only have one what would it be?


----------



## oxbeast1210

Hmmm If price is not an issue Outback or Pa this will depend on your options for transport and ability to load and unload it. The Pa is very stable and has alot of room for storage but is very heavy and for some reason I carry more stuff just because I can... I never use half the stuff I carry now . 

THe outback isnt as stable but is easier to load , and drag it also maneuvers on the water a lot better.

If on a budget or want to paddle Trident 13 its fast stable and can handle anything I threw at it.


----------



## Cracker

oxbeast1210 said:


> Hmmm If price is not an issue Outback or Pa this will depend on your options for transport and ability to load and unload it. The Pa is very stable and has alot of room for storage but is very heavy and for some reason I carry more stuff just because I can... I never use half the stuff I carry now .
> 
> THe outback isnt as stable but is easier to load , and drag it also maneuvers on the water a lot better.
> 
> If on a budget or want to paddle Trident 13 its fast stable and can handle anything I threw at it.


 Thanks for the info:thumbsup:I want one of them PAs bad.


----------



## oxbeast1210

I like the new seat on them! 2013 models have a price increase but no upgrades thats why my ole lady said to get it now.


----------



## LUNDY

just bought the PA 14 came with the trailer and the racks for the other two kayaks since now i have the whole family yak'n with me


----------



## Stressless

*The Hobie Revolution 13... with trolling riggers.*

I've got the Hobie and Outback fixed up about the same - for covering a bunch of water the Revo (aka Cruiser) or stable and carry a bunch of stuff Ouback (aka Battleship). Built a outrigger for trolling for both of them. Not much weight up too high and does not effect the stability.


----------



## LUNDY

I actually have a very similar rod tower built like yours just on my pa we will have to get out on the water sometime stressless


----------



## Trey B




----------



## johnf

Nothing fancy


----------



## Adam420

My Stealth 12


----------



## ride135

*My Ride*

I brought this home from FL last year on my anual fishing trip to Cape San Blas. Taking it back with me this year.


----------



## scrib27

*2013 feel free Moken 14*

My newest yak. Moken 14 in blue camo. have not got it rigged up yet but here is a pic.


----------



## ride135pcolaboy

*my nu yak*

frontier 12 http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/dscf1110mc.jpg/


----------



## mdgIII

*2013 Hobie PA 14*


----------



## Ptpainton

*2 Quest 13's*

Just got the yellow one, the stone colored one we traded for about 2 months ago. I haven't paddled anything better yet!


----------



## HOKIES2012

Ocean Kayak Scrambler XT soon to be upgraded when I get home from Afghanistan


----------



## C1DoG

I have a WS Pungo 140 that I am outfitting for fishing. I am just getting started so no pics yet.


----------



## stevess

What would be the best tandem Kayak to purchase for fishing?


----------



## sweetyak

For tandem paddle yaks my favorite is the big tuna. Peddle wise, I 
go with a hobie.


----------



## kayakdan

im new to the site and am trying to look at all the cool rigs you guys have and it wont let me open the pics, does anyone have a idea so i can see pics and videos, thanks


----------



## Yobenny

Wow that was great! Yall should do another thread like this since the older pics dont show up, that was some really great stuff full of great ideas!


----------



## kayakdan

ok i figured out how to post pics now


----------



## ghoot

*Got mine rigged up...*

Outriggers sure make it steady.


----------



## Surfmonkey

*My Nucanoe Frontier*


----------



## spec-tacular!

2011 Pro Angler 14!


----------



## C1DoG

WS Pungo 140 that I just outfitted for fishing. :thumbup: Top one is mine, bottom is the wife's.


----------



## mrbama97

My Jackson Big Tuna and Perception Tribe 13.5


----------



## BY Ryan

Yakin on a budget for me. I've spent under $300 total on this sucker so far and I've put over 100 bass in it this month alone. Once the spawn dies down I'll go back out in the bay and throw a load of trout and reds in there too. I know there are more folks on here fishing from budget floaters!


----------



## silverbackmac

Just waiting for a day off. New PA 14.......


----------



## lowprofile

PA 14


----------



## silverbackmac

1 Buck gambrel, a 4:1 pully system, some 2x4's, 2x6's a bunch of all threads, carriage bolts, U bolts, fender washers a buttload of drilling stud finding and Voila!!! PA 14 hoist and rack


----------



## Yarmur

Well, here is my stripped down beauty that just got to the house. A big thank you and thumbs up to Brad @ Sun Jammers for the help and a excellent price. What was funny was that I cashed a check that morning that was a totally random amount. The price came in @ $0.02 less than the amount I had in my pocket. I just started laughing and thinking it was fate for me to have this yak. FishinMedic and I will be rigging it out tomorrow and hopefully get wet by the weekend.


----------



## Surfmonkey

I like that color.


----------



## Yarmur

Well, i finished up pimping my Ride. Used a lot of great ideas I found on the internet. Looking forward to getting wet Saturday and hopefully bloody as hell.


----------



## fishinmedic

You didn't send me all of the finished pictures... Looks awesome. Can't wait to get it dirty this weekend!!!!


----------



## Triple R

*my new PA 14*

Its kinda plain for now. I'm not sure how or what I want to rig it out with


----------



## BY Ryan

I would put a laser and a satellite dish on it! Just kidding, that's a nice lookin seat though.


----------



## BY Ryan

The new paint job with reflective tape:

Reflective tape and a high gloss clear coat add to the effectiveness of the camo!


----------



## Yarmur

Finally got the rack together and saddled up the yak. Where there is a will, there is a way. Going fishing baby!!!!!!

Photos are a little dark.


----------



## FishJunky

*My new fishing machine!*

Last week I finally decided to go and get a Hobie PA at Key Sailing on PCola beach, and I tottally rigged her up. They gave me an awesome deal on the 2012 model: otherwise, I wouldn't be able to get all the bells and whistles. The wife wasn't to happy about it, so I told her it is my fathers day, Birthday, Christmas gift. She will get over it. This kayak is the best fishing kayak on the market, and I love it! Here are a few pictures.


----------



## Triple R

Nice yak. I got my pro angler a month or so ago, I still haven't put anything extra on mine


----------



## KOfishing

*our yak*

First chance to put it out there. New to kayaking. My bro been after me for awhile to try it out. 
Well, I jumped in my bff in tow
















Found this PA12 from a post on here. He posted and I replied immediately. He got my info before moderators took down the the post due to lack of posts. Came with Lowrance, all you see and then some.
We are looking forward to meet you guys/gals.


----------



## It'll Fish

Now I've got someone to go with, if the PA 12 gets too small
for you two we can swap out :whistling: there's a lot of room on my 14


----------



## Presby12

Just got my brand new Pro Angler 12.


----------



## nitrobassett

Assend sit in and sit on top


----------



## Jason

Presby12 said:


> Just got my brand new Pro Angler 12.


You should have put it in the bed w/a pillow tucked under her head!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jash2001

ocean kayak prowler 13 I just picked up last month...I am hooked now bad!!!!


----------



## SaltWaterBuck

my little gas saver she aint much but i love her :thumbsup:


----------



## Ptpainton

*Quest 13 and Rod holders*

I got the idea of where to mount the rod holders on the yellow Quest off of the Hobie web site. It has worked out well, I can position them so I don't have to turn much to get to them. When I launch or come back I put them in and lean them back so the rods won't break if I flip. I use the tether's made out of marine grade shock chord and when the I'm trolling I can pull it down and make a couple raps around the rod holder adjustment handle to secure them so a fish doesn't pull them out. I no longer fish with a box, I put a cooler there instead and just use the box to keep my gear organized. Love the Quest for the ocean the way it paddles can't be beat. good luck to all


----------



## SaltWaterBuck

update...i had some different expanded plastic trims left over from a job i recently did i thought i could make good use of them so i gave her hell.....made me an adapter to mount my fishfinder to my scotty mount also made a mount for my transducer to bolt into the rudder hole on the back i made the crate form some cornerboard and pvc ive fished it with the crate and am pretty happy with it but havent got to try the new ff rig doesnt look like the weather will cooperate this weekend so hopefully next weekend or maybe ill get lucky and get too sick to work one morning this week :yes:


----------



## Shane Lewis

*PVC Rod Holder W/Outriggers 2012 Outback*































My Step Son Matt and I got my project almost done today. I still need to add the flag poles. They will go where the short white poles are. After we glued the PVC together it was solid as a rock but I still opted to add Self Starting Stainless Screws. The screws were added where I felt the load was the heaviest.


----------



## Shane Lewis

Finished and ready to go!!!


----------



## Shane Lewis

*My Step Sons' Pelican Project*

I took my Step Son Matt fishin' on the Pelican and he got hooked. First chance he got he tricked out the Yak. The pick with the Jack is what got him hooked.


----------



## SRAces

Very interesting forum. Thought I would sign up and keep tabs on this area as my company has an office in Destin and I sometimes get down that way. Thought I would post a few pictures of my recent Pro Angler setup on the 2013 PA14. Will do the same for the 2012 PA14 when I get everything in.

Primarily a freshwater fisherman. Just do not live close enough to the coast to make the trips a lot. The Vantage seat is removed to show the mods. Nothing mounted on the seat.




























Steve Stubbs
USAF (retired)

2012 Hobie Pro Angler 14 - Dune
2013 Hobie Pro Angler 14 - Dune


----------



## TheWoz




----------



## Katartizo

*My Mariner*

This is it


----------



## Brazilianut

*Ascend FS128T*

Here go her pix...


----------



## yak_n_mike

My new outback! The only thing needed is some slime.


----------



## doug1980

Here's my Malibu Mini X. I love this yak. So easy to load and unload very stable and nimble. Holds all my gear no problem and the center hatch keeps all the gear I use regularly easily accessible.





And here's my wife's Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120


----------



## ride135

*my new ride*

Bringing it down to Cape San Blas in Feb


----------



## ride135

*My new ride*

Here is my ride


----------



## GAjohn

ride135 said:


> Here is my ride


Nice yak. What fish bag is that?


----------



## ride135

*fish bag*

http://www.creativefeathers.com/details.cfm?id=283

Here is a link to the kind of fish bag that I have.


----------



## Joraca

*Solar boat*

Still a work in progress.

375 pounds.

145 Watt solar panel.

3 40AH lithium batteries.

Powered by two 30# Motorguide lower units.

Controlled by two 45# Motorguide Optimax upper units.

Draws 65 amps @ 6 mph.

13.5 amps @ 4 mph.

Apparently over 40 miles range @ 4mph in the sun.

Joraca


----------



## Rodney0902

my new feelfree moken 14.


----------



## MTBbrewer

*My first Yak*

I finally got my first yak, and I can't wait to get it wet. I got the rear rod holders, and the anchor trolley installed today. Now it's time to find some fish.


----------



## Pcola_Yangler

*My Yak*

My catching machine!


----------



## Pcola_Yangler

*My yak*

About to do work!


----------



## Pcola_Yangler

Just another pic


----------



## jmunoz

Pcola_Yangler said:


> Just another pic


This guy^^.lol 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmunoz

can't believe I haven't posted on here 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pcola_Yangler

Lol


----------



## Ga Transplant

*Here are a couple pics of my PAs....*

Here are a couple pics of my PAs...


----------



## bbarton13

My new ride. 2014 Hobie outback


----------



## LiLBlue

Old lady and myself have 2- FS128TS

Trollered out, seat steering, FF/GPS, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geffellz18

12ft perception pescador 12








Heritage angler 14


----------



## BnB

1st Gen Ascend FS10


----------



## russell4570

my two girls.


----------



## ablaze4god

Here's mine - Perception Pescador 12. I want to add a flag/light. And I've already got my milk crate and about to get some rod holders! Can't wait!


----------



## tat2yak

*T-160 2014*

2014 T-160 w/Rudder powered by Werner Carbon Camano 230cm

FF/GPS Lowrance Elite 4 DSI with TXDCR scupper mounted, Battery in hull
Camera Angle 1 (Starboard Bow looking aft)by Contour Roam II
Camera Angle 2 (Port aft looking forward) by Hero 3 Black
Two Scotty rocket launchers behind seat with slip-disk for infinite angle adjustment
Railblaza II rod holder at forward trolling position
Fishing crate w/ 4 rod holders and 15 lb vittle vault (storage or bait tank)


----------



## Lumi Incarnate

Hobie Outback


----------



## SoCalYakman

My ride


----------



## Mainsailman

*the new VIBE Kayak*

I purchase this yak yesterday. The guy who was selling them was unavailable as he was fishing on the other side of the house..lol. He gave me all the info I needed over the phone and had me sold within a few minutes. I showed up at his house Friday after work and met his wife while he was fishing (insert jealous sigh here.) His wife was great and super friendly. While I was there he called me on the phone and gave me a few tips for this new yak....WHILE he fished. So this should tell you a few things: 1. Great customer service. 2. Family oriented 3. Good kids (this attests to good parenting which, IMO, lends a view into good personal character) All said and done, I got a great deal on a great kayak from good people..... I had a long 3 hour drive to get home and I couldn't stop myself from stopping on the way and get it wet. Let me say that if you are looking for a great yak with lot's of extras for a small price, this is it. If you want a demo before you buy one, PM me and we can arrange it. I live near Gulf Shores, AL. I will attach pics after work. I am heading right back out today. (Kids with their new toys.)


----------



## woodinfliezz

Cuda 14, lowrance elite 5 HDI, more mods to come but i will throw those up in the mod section  only had this boat about a month and a half and shes already got battle scars


----------



## mccoyfish

View attachment 413026
first one! Jackson cuda14. Can't wait to catch a fish in it!!


----------



## mccoyfish

first one! Can't wait to catch a fish out of it


----------



## W69DY

Native slayer propel 13. Been fishing out her for the last 2 'months and love it! Best kayak on the market in my opinion.


----------



## HappyHourHero

My Pescador 12.


----------



## BVANWHY

My pride and joy!


----------



## FlyBye

MTBbrewer said:


> I finally got my first yak, and I can't wait to get it wet. I got the rear rod holders, and the anchor trolley installed today. Now it's time to find some fish.


Congratulations on your new yak! I've got the Big Game II also and contemplating putting the same Harken pulleys on my anchor trolley, but I noticed that their is a slight gap between the pulleys and the kayak's slightly curved side. Did you put anything under it before install or did you not worry about it? I would hate for something to snag it and weaken the joint. Thanks


----------



## Duff

Here's my new toy. Hoping to get some blood on it real soon.


----------



## Photoguy504

Here we come ft Pickens


----------



## Blake R.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSA05

How do you like that Kraken. I'm going to buy one on Monday or tuesday. I'm more of a paddler than a peddler and that seems like an awesome boat. Pretty pumped.


----------



## Blake R.

Love it, get the rudder though. Wish I would have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSA05

Yeah I had planned on that. Getting to the tackle box and k krate pretty easy? I haven't tried it at the shop yet.


----------



## BoxoTrix

I picked up a pre-loved yak not to long ago to get me started, now I'm hooked. I've recently had more time to get to know her and get more comfortable with her. A few mods recently and a few more to follow. She's not as sexy as some of those new boats, but she gets me on the water, gets me fish and was a cheap date too.


----------



## cmg76

BoxoTrix said:


> I picked up a pre-loved yak not to long ago to get me started, now I'm hooked. I've recently had more time to get to know her and get more comfortable with her. A few mods recently and a few more to follow. She's not as sexy as some of those new boats, but she gets me on the water, gets me fish and was a cheap date too.


 sweet ride man


----------



## Hobart

*Supernova LED HPA extreme kit installed on my 2014 PA*

I wanted some interior lights on kayak since I do a ton of night fishing. Did my research and weighed all the options and decided to go with the supernova LED's and they are awesome. Install kind of a pain and time consuming but it turned out very good in my opinion. Cant wait to give them a try next weekend.


----------



## BoxoTrix

Slick, nice and bright, looks good.


----------



## Blake R.

LSA, sorry I just saw this and it's probably too late. No problems getting to the crate, but I don't like the rod holders on the back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YakMotley

*My war vessel!*

Here is my Yak!


----------



## Chasin' Tales

*My new Yak!*

I just need to get her kitted out with some rod holders, a bottom machine and a gopro mount!


----------



## wyld3man

Chasin' Tales said:


> I just need to get her kitted out with some rod holders, a bottom machine and a gopro mount!


Nice tandem! you should cut a hole in the center and mount a bicycle with flippers tied to the rear tire, maybe a tandem bike.:thumb:


----------



## Vectorman

*Finally, I'm a kayak owner.*

I took it for a quick 30 trip around the local lake. Looking forward to salt water.

Vectorman
ATL, GA


----------



## poorboy

*WS x 2 for Spring Break*

Heading down Good Friday...looking for some nice weather and good fishing...I may have to bring my weather with me this year...It's going to be 80 here is St. Louis on 3-15-2016


----------



## Heatstroke




----------



## gatorrodshop

hope to meet some of yall!


----------



## newmanFL

Just got this today so looking forward to getting out on the water.


----------



## NLytle

newmanFL said:


> Just got this today so looking forward to getting out on the water.


That kayak looks pretty familiar. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## black_bullitt

The girlfriend and I took our PA 14s to the Dry Tortugas last year for some primitive camping, and made the 3 mile open water trek to Loggerhead Key while we were there. Paradise!


----------



## calveryc

Holy S, how did you get your yaks that far out there?


----------



## black_bullitt

Yankee Freedom, ferry from Key West, dropped us off at Fort Jefferson.


----------



## calveryc

Very cool.


----------



## Hawkseye

Here's my somewhat, new baby..it's a 14.5.


----------



## Dimebag

Beat old skool beater lol....

Dimebag....


----------



## Bigbrown

My 2012 OK tetra 12 angler. Just installed a rudder and a fish bag! Can't wait to get her slimed Florida style!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flounder84

First kayak, 13 ft Native Propel. Already love it.


----------



## TomInNavarre

MyYak


----------



## TomInNavarre

*MyYak*

MyYak


----------



## pcolapaddler

TomInNavarre said:


> MyYak


Very nice!

Saw the wheels in the thumbnails and thought they were pumpkins.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomInNavarre

I have to figure out this upside down picture thing.


----------



## MagRat

Just got my new Vibe Sea Ghost 130. Can't wait to get back out on the water.


----------



## TomInNavarre

very nice


----------



## rguidroz

*2018 Hobie Outback with Lowrance hook 5*

Brand New!


----------



## BentProp




----------



## pcolapaddler

Like that color!

#hobieenvy

Sent from an unnamed device running an undisclosed OS via a third party application.


----------



## RedRipper

My Hobie


----------



## 69Viking

So how does one quote just one person? I ask because when I click quote it says it enabled multi quote! Sorry, first visit since they went to the new format. BTW, my oldest son and I have Old Town Topwater 106 kayaks and my youngest has a Lifetime Fishing Kayak. we've only had them a couple of months, I'll post pics when I get some good ones!


----------



## Geffellz18

Newest one. Native Slayer Pro 12ft
Also have a Vibe Sea Ghost 13 & 10ft Pescador Pro.


----------



## Steebo46&2

Perception Pescador Pro 120 with trolling motor. It's legal now too. The 1st pic is prior to registration during the testing phase. Second pic is the control plate made of abs. I have a variable speed control on it. Kinda followed the blueprints from a guy on YouTube from Central Florida area I think.
















Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------

